# OEM rims, price, and size?



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

hope this isnt a repost question, i did a search and didnt find quite what i was looking for.....

how much is it for OEM rims for the b14? (alloys or whatever the nicer ones are called)

also, what size are these rims? are they the same size as the steelies that come on '98 200sx? (13 inch i think)
they look more like 15 inchers in the picture i have....

thanks in advance for the help!
-kevin


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

if you are reffering to the 200sx SE-R / sentra SE-L rims ::

they are 15x6.5 , and they are $+200each new from the dealer.

if you are buying a set of 4 used ones expect to pay around $2-300.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i bought and sold the 200sx se-r rims i had for $75 each. the se model came with alloy 14" wheels and i beleive some had 14" steel w/hubcaps(correct me if i'm wrong), and the base model came with 13" steel rims with hubcaps. if u want the 13" ones i could sell you all 4 or however many u need of mine for $50 each with tire.


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

thanks guys
13 inch ones are the steel ones with hubcaps right? im looking to buy some of the ser/sel alloy ones (like in the picture)
theres no way im dishing out $200 each at the dealership, so im gonna have to find em online i guess.

anyways, thanks again
-kevin


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

heres a hint, check the classified sections here and on se20deforums.com you'll find them quick... also check ebay too. I got a set for 350 shipped to me. And I found a spare for 40!


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

it's about 267 list price from the dealer, and isn't the se-r wheels heavier than most aftermarket rims.........


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

not sure about wheel weight.
the 13" steelies are from the Sentra GXE and XE,
the 14" ones are alloy (silver) and come from the 200sx SE and Sentra GLE
the 15" ones are alloy and come from the 200sx SE-R (silver) or the 99 Sentra SE-L (gunmetal/bronze)

Look in the classifieds section first.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

http://aaawheel.com/


... they have the 15 ser rims here for 138 each.. NEW


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

My 99 GXE LE came with 14" alloys.

I'm still selling them, and I've lowered the price to $150.00 + shipping for all 4.


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

got pictures? with or without tires?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

With tires, but they are crap.....

If you do a search under 1CLNB14 you will find pics in a classified post I made a while back....


Sorry to hijack this thread....


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

thanks for the good info guys.... but i just realized... is the 200sx SE model different from the "base" model?.... wow, i guess my car really is bone stock!
-kevin


----------



## NismoUrje (Jun 26, 2003)

I got some used crappy SE-R 15" alloys for $150, with 4 good eagle RS-A tires. thats what I call a deal! Great wheel, looks amazing, tires grip soooooo much bettewr than the puny stock sentra 14" wheels. Don't spend the money on new SE-R rims, you could get a set of crappy ones, sand down any chips, and have them powerder coated for like, $100 dollars. so spend 200 on wheels, and 100 on powerder coating, instead of 400-500 on new rims (SE-r 15")


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

not really... as far as all of the important stuff goes (except SE-R/L) all model sentra/200sx are the same. same engine, suspension, bumpers, etc.... base normally come w/ the steelies, 200sx SE came w/ wing, power locks, doors, etc, & the 14" alloys, i dunno if the 200sx base came w/ alloy option tho. so it really isnt different, just might not have as much plastic as the SE


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

there are actually more differences than you think. Excluding the SE-R and 98-99 SE Sentra:

Sentra XE: Power NOTHING, no side rubber bumpers, no tachometer on the cluster, black colored mirrors/door handles, 13" steelies.

Sentra GXE: power windows/locks/mirrors, black rubber side bumpers, black bumpers and door handles, tachless cluster, 13" steelies.

Sentra GLE: Power windows/locks/mirrors, sunroof, color matched side rubber bumpers, color matched mirrors and door handles, tachometer, fully carpeted trunk (I think), Foglights (maybe), 14" alloys.

I'm not sure what the 200sx base has (other than power nothing and no spoiler and no fogs).

200sx SE: has all power options, sunroof, tachometer, foglights, color matched rubber bumpers, mirrors, and door handles, 14" alloys


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

My 99 Sentra GXE-LE came with color matched side molding and door handles, a tach, and 14" alloys.


----------



## Balla03031 (Jul 2, 2003)

I want a pir of SER rims


----------



## powers (Feb 15, 2003)

I know someone who might still be trying to get rid of some se_r alloys (1996) for about 200 w/o tires. PM me if you are interested and ill contact him.


----------



## 99Stealthy (Jul 27, 2003)

someone posted the 15" SE-R rims' weight at about 17 lbs. each.
 yeah, that's what i said. i'm saving up for some light weight rota wheels. even if i go to 16" rotas, it'll be 13 lbs. each wheel.
i have no idea what i will do with my stock OEM gunmetal SE-R rims after the swap. they're running on toyo proxes t1-s now, and the grip is phenomenal.


----------

